# Need Advise on Customizing Big Cartel Website



## davey72 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just joined Big Cartel and need some advice. I have no experience in web design but want my site to look cool. Should I try to customize the site myself or pay someone to customize it for me? I assume there are people out there who've customized Big Cartel sites that would do it for fee or can a novice do a nice job?


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Davey. I'm assuming that you have a paid subscription to bigcartel, which includes full customization? If so, I would recommend that you pay someone to do it for you. We have bigcartel and we paid someone to code our layout. It costs a little more, but it is definitely worth it in the end if you are serious about setting up a legitimate store front for your brand.


----------



## davey72 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey thanks!

Yes, I paid for the platinum package. Where did you find the person to customize your site? How much should I expect to pay for this? Thanks for your help, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

pm'd you Davey


----------



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a question a bit off topic; I was wondering if the free hosting comes with the platinum subscription. If I have a domain name, is that all I have to big to the table?


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

the_um said:


> I have a question a bit off topic; I was wondering if the free hosting comes with the platinum subscription. If I have a domain name, is that all I have to big to the table?


I believe that you will still need a host. The only thing you can upload to bigcartel are the product images. I don't believe bigcartel has hosting features.


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

That's a Big Cartel site ??? ...... looks real good. I been messing with mine, I am also not experienced with web coding and would like to get more info from you about what it ran to get this done for you. Here is mine... don't laugh...inkedcity — Home


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

zoiko said:


> That's a Big Cartel site ??? ...... looks real good. I been messing with mine, I am also not experienced with web coding and would like to get more info from you about what it ran to get this done for you. Here is mine... don't laugh...inkedcity — Home


Yeah it's a bigcartel site mixed with a regular site using wordpress. I had my layout professionally coded. I am not an experienced coder either. If you want bigcartel seamlessly integrated with a regular site, I would suggest paying someone to do it for you. If you would like some suggestions on who to go to, pm me and I'll let you know. By the way, your site doesn't look bad. Especially considering you aren't experienced at coding.


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info... really appreciate it.


----------

